# Dwarf Hairgrass type?



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

What kind of drawf hairgrass is this? Is this the Echinodorus tenellus which is narrow and can have the dark coloration? It looks kind of small compared to the E. tenellus pics I've seen. It's been in this tank for several months now and some of the stalks have a dark coloration to them.

8 gallon with 24W PC
Pressurized CO2
Aquasoil
Ferts dosed 2-3x week.



















Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan, Echinodorus tenellus is known as narrow leaf chain sword in the common name world. 

Dwarf hairgrass is usually a term reserved for the smaller species of Eleocharis, namely acicularis and parvulus. In this case you've posted a picture of Eleocharis parvulus. It's probably the shortest variety of Eleocharis in the hobby right now at about 2" tall under stronger lighting.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Aaron!


----------

